# Check out this truck-opinions?



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

I am in the market for a truck. I cant afford to buy new and my credit isnt very good so i cant finance it. Im looking for anything from a reg cab long bed to a reg cab with a dump body. I need this truck to look professional and be reliable. diesel engine is preffered with an auto. This truck will be pulling the landscape trailer 5 days a week all day. I would like to be able to plow with this truck also.

So thats my scenario, I found this truck while on craigslist. its a little bit older than i want but in the crappy pictures, it looks to be in real good condition. Its not listed but its a 4x4 and the bed is electric/hydo.

Tell me what you guys think about it. If it runs for 2 years with very little problems, it would be perfect. it will be a backup truck by my 3rd year of owning it.

http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/car/569963913.html


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

from the pictures it looks like a clean truck but only a test drive would prove its in good shape take it on a long test drive and see how it drives.


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

Check the build date. If it is 94.5 its a Powerstroke if not its just a regular turbo diesel. That seems like a decent price, I did buy a truck like that for 8000, with only 60k. I wouldnt be scared of the miles. See if you can get it for 75.

P.S. Check the oil pan.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

its got a 7.3 in it alot of those run well in to the 300k range


----------



## v-plower (Dec 11, 2007)

the rebuilt tranny is a good thing. My 95 went through 6 torque converters in one year.


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

v-plower;515895 said:


> the rebuilt tranny is a good thing. My 95 went through 6 torque converters in one year.


Did you get the computer re-flashed? I went through one in like 2 years, The next one Was a ford and then I had to take it to the dealer to get the computer re programed or re flashed or what ever.


----------



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

Looks like a 4x4 to me! It's a 94' so it could be one of three Diesels 7.3 N/A, 7.3 Turbo, or the 7.3 PSD. Even if it's a 7.3 N/A it will have enough power for your needs no problem. Let's take it for a ride. 

My dad had a 94' 7.3 N/A that he put over 430k on. We still see it around town running like a champ!


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

yamaguy;515971 said:


> Looks like a 4x4 to me! It's a 94' so it could be one of three Diesels 7.3 N/A, 7.3 Turbo, or the 7.3 PSD. Even if it's a 7.3 N/A it will have enough power for your needs no problem. Let's take it for a ride.
> 
> My dad had a 94' 7.3 N/A that he put over 430k on. We still see it around town running like a champ!


Im hoping its a PSD

You want to go tomorrow?

If so, Ill call him in the morning and see when we can head over there


----------



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

not sure if I can with the big storm coming!  I'll let you know.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

damn...it sure looks nice.


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

i would thint that if its a PSD itd have the vented front bumper, i thought that was part of the deal with the PSD of those years, i may be wrong


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

get me a vin and i'll get an oasis for you if want . looks good man you might be surpised and keep the truck longer then you think if like it and buy it


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Looks clean from the picture. The re-built trans is a good thing!


----------



## v-plower (Dec 11, 2007)

Dstosh;515925 said:


> Did you get the computer re-flashed? I went through one in like 2 years, The next one Was a ford and then I had to take it to the dealer to get the computer re programed or re flashed or what ever.


Well the truck was new and at the time they were having major problems with the torque converters. 
The ford factory rep came into town and I wanted to take the tuck to my transmission guy because even though it was under warranty the down time was killing me.
Not sure if they flashed it or not.
Eventually I just paid my guy to do the work and he replaced the ford with a kevlar torque converter which lasted for at least 250k more miles (old the truck).


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your opinions.

I emailed the seller to find out the build date and the engine.

Im hoping to take a cruise over there to look at it and drive it.

I dont think its a PSD since it doesnt look like there are any badges under the F350 logo. 

If it isnt a PSD, should I stay away from it? will it still be powerful enough?

Thanks again, i hope to show you some better pictures of it in my driveway depending on how it is up close.


----------



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

The IDI 7.3 engines are great!!! We used them to pull 13k daily with no problem, They have plenty of power, great MPG, and are super easy and cheap to work on. It will last you a long time. I wish I had more time to go look at it with you, but I am not sure when I can maybe sunday.


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

yamaguy;516441 said:


> The IDI 7.3 engines are great!!! We used them to pull 13k daily with no problem, They have plenty of power, great MPG, and are super easy and cheap to work on. It will last you a long time. I wish I had more time to go look at it with you, but I am not sure when I can maybe sunday.


I agree. Anything has to be easier than trying to work on a psd


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

just found out it has the 7.3 without a turbo. a little bummed about that. i dont need it to win any races but will it be good enough? i dont want a super slow pos either.

if i got it i sure will be happy to jump in my truck after a long day of work. itll be like driving a rocket:yow!:


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

It also has quite a long wheel base. Longer than your normal reg. cab. The 7.3 IDI is fine. IT will get going. You could always put a turbo on the engine after the fact. I think there are a few manufacturers that make them. Banks is one company. Too bad you aren't in the Boston area. Here is a great truck. Price is a bit high though.

http://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/car/570899834.html


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

I think the price is a little high, See if you can talk him down. Did you get to drive it yet or no?


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

oldmankent;517297 said:


> It also has quite a long wheel base. Longer than your normal reg. cab. The 7.3 IDI is fine. IT will get going. You could always put a turbo on the engine after the fact. I think there are a few manufacturers that make them. Banks is one company. Too bad you aren't in the Boston area. Here is a great truck. Price is a bit high though.
> 
> http://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/car/570899834.html


I may look into the turbo thing if its a total dog.

That truck you posted, he is out of his mind with that price! I dont mind driving wherever i need to, i can just flatbed the truck home no problem.



Dstosh;517361 said:


> I think the price is a little high, See if you can talk him down. Did you get to drive it yet or no?


Im going to possibly look at it today or tomorrow. Im going to offer him $7000 if its in really good condition, $6500 otherwise.


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

Any Updates?


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

i wish!

the guy must have communication issues. i tried calling him a few times and left a msg

His eamils are SUPER slow, 2-3 days later i get replies.

we will see. hes likely got a buyer if he would call me back!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

how are the ball joints on it?


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

i dunno, i cant get a hold of the guy.


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

That sucks, Keep us updated. Have you checked out ford-trucks.com? There are some good diesel forums there. They can help you on what to look for.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Dstosh;520203 said:


> That sucks, Keep us updated. Have you checked out ford-trucks.com? There are some good diesel forums there. They can help you on what to look for.


yeah i hope to update you guys with lots of detailed pictures.

im a frequent flyer over at ford-trucks myself. i actually have not done too much reading over there for this model year but will likely soon.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

im not too familiar with the way that craigslist works but the direct link to the truck still works but its not listed like it used to be when you search for it.

Not sure if the truck is sold or not. im thinking it is and thats why dipstick wont call me back.


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

Link doesnt work anymore. Seems like it sold. That sucks. Keep an eye out.


----------

